# We finally got it right!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you Lord! (Is it bad to pray for livestock?) Bambi just gave birth to twins! I quickly looked and I believe we have buck/doe. (You newbies may think that's weird, but I was wrong once so I have to go look again, before I say for sure, LOL). I'm going to go take pics now. I'll be right back! :wahoo:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yay babies!!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

How could it possibly be bad to pray for any living creature? It shows the depth of your concern and hope.

Pray away, sweetie! ray:

Congrats on the littles. :stars: Can't wait to see pics.

Anna, aka tremayne


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Di!!! So very happy that you got a healthy delivery!! Wanna see those babies ASAP!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Congratulations Di. That is Wonderful.

Hey I do believe the lord lets us have a few difficult births at some time so we realize how luck we really are when things go well.

Can't wait for pictures. WHOOOOOOO


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am so happy for you! 

In Psalms it says 'For you care for animals and humans alike, O, Lord'. God cares for everything he created! He has saved the lives of my animals multiple times! Congrats on the new arrivals! :stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! :leap: :stars: :leap: :stars:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Thank you, Lord for healthy babies ray: ---Since Jesus is the Lamb of God, I think he wants us to care for them in EVERY way--including prayer. JMO
Candy :sun:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That's just awesome!!! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm trying to get the photos up, but I'm having a problem? I'll try again in a little while, I may have to call my son, but he's at work, oh well pooh!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, when I copy on my photobucket pic, then come back here and click to paste, it's not letting me do that. What am I doing wrong? It's worked before!?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

In photobucket there are "links" under the pic. Copy the link that says image.... should be the last of the 4 preset links.

Then come into the post and "paste" the link. So not add anything to it.

If it doesn't work - you can email me the pics and I will post them for you

[email protected]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats Di...............wonderful news........  and pray all you want for your animals...it's a beautiful thing.......... ray:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooh, congrats!!  :stars: Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe dont feel bad, Ive gone running back to the house yelling at dh. We have babies and he'll ask me the sex shoot honey I dont know we have babies!
Congrats on yours!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ummmmm - pictures please - :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hehehe dont feel bad, Ive gone running back to the house yelling at dh. We have babies and he'll ask me the sex shoot honey I dont know we have babies!
> Congrats on yours!!!


LOL........ :ROFL: I had my dh ask me ........what sex is it ?

honey.....what sex is it? I said ............"buck"........what is the other one? .....I said "Buck"
....this happened alot more times after.......you see I had 3 does kidding at the same exact time....2 had triplets....1 had twins............boy was that nerve racking..... :hair: ...He got to the point of saying man what the heck..... :shades: .....no girls..........he asked again........What sex? and I said "do you have to ask?".....a buck.........checked the other ...... :shades: .....and a doe.........  .out of 10 in that group we had 7 bucks 1 doeling.............that was a terrible bucky year........ I hated it.......I like seeing more girls .......but....... :shrug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, I'm clicking the Img on TGS, then I go to Photobucket and click on the Img box (last one) then I go back to TGS and (move cursor) then right click and I get that little box but paste is not an option...I don't know why, I've always done it that way before?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Di - if you want you can email them to me and I can post for you. 

It sounds like it is not "copying" the link. You may have to highlight the whole webaddress thing in the image box to the right of "image" and then right click to "copy" and then "paste" in the TGS.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no need to click on IMG here on TGS

Just go to photobucket -- copy the link --- go to your message field here (like where you type) and click paste (right click on your mouse).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O boy....all this technical stuff and we still don't know wether they're :girl: or :boy: or :girl: :girl: or even :boy: :boy: ....bet they are adorable no matter what they are :baby: :baby:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I've done this before and never had this kind of trouble!!! When I right click (after I copy) the only tasks that are "highlighted" are delete and select all. Oh well, I sent the pics to Allison, I'm sure she will post them today. Sorry, got my dummy hat on I guess.

:hair: Beautiful kids and no way to show them off!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I lstarted looking at this thread with the PROMISE of pictures-lol Well congratulations anyway.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new babies!! :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

why cant you tell what gender they are? dont you just look under their tails :scratch: -boys are smooth, girls have all kinds of stuff going on there. 

pics!!!

anyways, congrats on the mystery kids . lol.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: 

Congratulations!!!! And I can't wait to see those pics :thumb: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Di - I haven't seen the pics show up in my email yet..........

Can you resend them?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I believe buck years happen for a reason-must mean it is meant to keep the herd about the same size as the previous year. As for deciphering a buck kid from a doe-i've messed up on that one to. One wouldn't think it'd be so hard to tell-but somehow I have messed that one up. I'm hoping for a couple of colorful doe kids this year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Congrats!!! I'm a little late....but congrats anyway!! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, it's a doe and a buck. I'll send pics to Allison again and see if she gets them this time.
If not sonny is coming over tomorrow to see what's wrong this time! Sorry, I'm trying, really!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Are you *SURE* it's one of each--my you get as excited as I do---I didn't even look to see when my first was born this past May :ROFL: Then I thought Liz would want to know so I looked!
Candy :sun:


----------

